# Newbie Here



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 17, 2022)

Saying hello from Central TX. Long time lurker here. Been smoking a few years with a meager old new braunfels offset stick burner. It gets the job done while I save up for a big boy smoker. Looking forward to learning new things from like minded people! I'm obsessed with this stuff (particularly briskets & learning sausage making).

Including a few pics of some random smokes for online judgement (take it easy on me lol). Cheers


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 17, 2022)

Wow, you do nice work! Welcome, from California.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 17, 2022)

I'd say you've got the hang of it !
Everything looks great and welcome to SMF from SE GA!

Keith


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome from Central Texas. What part of the area do you call home? I'm just northwest of Austin.

Robert


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 17, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Welcome from Central Texas. What part of the area do you call home? I'm just northwest of Austin.
> 
> Robert


Thank you. I'm in Round Rock. I get my post oak from Harley's in your neck of the woods


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 17, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Wow, you do nice work! Welcome, from California.


Thank you! I appreciate the welcome and feedback


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 17, 2022)

912smoker said:


> I'd say you've got the hang of it !
> Everything looks great and welcome to SMF from SE GA!
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! Beautiful meat, Awesome work! Looking forward to seeing more! Great people here, some out of the park sausage guys, great to have you!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 17, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Welcome from Virginia! Beautiful meat, Awesome work! Looking forward to seeing more! Great people here, some out of the park sausage guys, great to have you!


Thanks for the welcome and feedback! Looking forward to learning all I can


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi! 
Jim


----------



## DougE (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky!! You're already doing great things with what you got!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2022)

Judging by you pics it looks like you'll fit right in. 

Welcome

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 17, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi!
> Jim


Thanks Jim!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 17, 2022)

DougE said:


> Welcome from Kentucky!! You're already doing great things with what you got!!


Thank you I appreciate that!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Judging by you pics it looks like you'll fit right in.
> 
> Welcome
> 
> ...


Appreciate that Chris!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 18, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Thank you. I'm in Round Rock.


I'm just a bit west of you, but apparently you already know where Lago Vista is. Odd though. As long as I've been in this area, I have no clue where Harley's is.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad you decided to join us!
I think you’ll fit in real well here!
Al


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jun 18, 2022)

Welcome from OHIO!  Your cooks look great!  Made me hungry and i just smashed a huge breakfast lol!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 18, 2022)

Thanks Buckeyedude!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 18, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> Glad you decided to join us!
> I think you’ll fit in real well here!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 18, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I'm just a bit west of you, but apparently you already know where Lago Vista is. Odd though. As long as I've been in this area, I have no clue where Harley's is.
> 
> Robert


Gotcha. Harleys is in Austin, 183/Anderson mill area. http://harleyswoodyard.com/ 
They sell some good all purpose seasoning too


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 19, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Looking forward to learning new things from like minded people! I'm obsessed with this stuff (particularly briskets & learning sausage making).


Somehow I missed the part about sausage making the first time I read this. If you're interested in giving it a go, just send me a PM. I'm fully equipped, have lots of seasoning mixes, as well as a bunch of recipes. We can set up and get you going. 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 19, 2022)

Just remembered this post. Here is some basic info if you'd like to read up a bit.






						Keys To Making Great Sausage: Step By Step W/ Lotsa Pics
					

The information I am about to share was gleaned in part from a lot of reading and in larger part from the good folks here in the forum. I posted a thread not too long ago similar to this one but it was not complete. It kinda started in the middle. Being that I am seeing a lot of new people...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Robert


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 19, 2022)

Great looking cooks, 

 CTXSmokeLover
 !

This is the motivation I needed to get up and make breakfast…..


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome from SE ID, some fine looking Q ya posted up!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 20, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Just remembered this post. Here is some basic info if you'd like to read up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! Very detailed and helpful


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 20, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> Great looking cooks,
> 
> CTXSmokeLover
> !
> ...


Thank you! I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 20, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Welcome from SE ID, some fine looking Q ya posted up!


Thanks for the welcome and feedback waterinholebrew!


----------



## LoydB (Jun 20, 2022)

Howdy from south Austin. If you ever want to chat about sausage making, let me know.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 20, 2022)

LoydB said:


> Howdy from south Austin. If you ever want to chat about sausage making, let me know.


Thanks Loyd will do!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 11, 2022)

jaananhi464 said:


> Welcome from Central Texas. What part of the area do you call home? I'm just northwest of Austin.


West Round Rock/Cedar Park area


----------



## tbern (Jul 11, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota, great pics of your food!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 11, 2022)

tbern said:


> Welcome from Minnesota, great pics of your food!


Thank you very much!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 11, 2022)

jaananhi464 said:


> Welcome from Central Texas. What part of the area do you call home? I'm just northwest of Austin.





CTXSmokeLover said:


> West Round Rock/Cedar Park area


We are all neighbors. I too am just northwest of Austin. Me thinks me sees a party in the making   

Robert


----------



## Bigtank (Nov 3, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 4, 2022)

Welcome from North Texas


----------



## Chasdev (Nov 4, 2022)

Welcome from South Austin!
Two quick comments..first is to remember that the cook is more important than the cooker.
My first charcoal/wood burner was a literal POS, but I figured out how to cook the best brisket and ribs I ever cooked.
I just knew I needed a "real" offset rig and when I finally got one I murdered half a dozen briskets before I figured out what was wrong with the layout in the cook chamber.
I'm told that the "real" offset rigs, that cost $2000/$3000 create better smoked meat along with less tending of the fire, but I'm not in that income bracket so I went under $1000.
Lastly, do yourself a favor and buy a moisture meter (under $40 for some on Amazon) and start testing your wood before you pass cash over to the chainsaw drivers.
Wood with around 20% internal moisture count burns much different and better for smoking meat purposes, than wood at 30% and over.
I'm not here to name names but after buying "seasoned" oak here in Austin and having trouble cooking with it, I tested and found it was still pretty green.
I let it sit for two years before it started burning right and producing the coal bed I wanted.
My opinion is that the 1 million BBQ sellers in Travis and surrounding counties have driven the price of seasoned oak up while reducing the amount of good wood significantly.
You sir are about to become a wood detective, if you want the best fuel that is....


----------



## LoydB (Nov 4, 2022)

South Austin Crew Represent 
C
 Chasdev


----------

